# Light em up for Christmas



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Maplewood on the Elm Creek RR is home of the 2 buck buildings. I found some really nice battery operated LED Christmas lights at Michaels. They had a half off sale that made them very appealing. I didn't have much time and just wanted to get things lit up for my open house on Thanksgiving weekend. A little mud splash from the recent heavy rains. 





*
The Santa Special made a stop in Maplewood. *These little lights are nice for light the cars. 



And a shot at Lumbrook.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Fun! I alway get a kick out of seeing layouts decorated for Christmas.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember when light them up was making a car spin the tires and leave rubber!!


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I picked up battery operated LED light sets this summer at the Dollar Store. Just have to hide the battery pack somewhere. 
Xmas trees are from a piece of garland roughly cut and trimmed to resemble trees.


----------

